# Grade classification help?



## tomlf (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'm sure some of you are familiar with innocence by freidrich burgmuller. I was wondering, in your own opinion, what grade would you give it in regards to the arbsm syllabus? My guess is grade 2/3, but not entirely sure.

Thanks a lot!


----------

